

Former FDIC Chair: Fix income inequality with $10 million loans for everyone - cs702
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/fix-income-inequality-with-10-million-loans-for-everyone/2012/04/13/gIQATUQAFT_story.html

======
trevelyan
1,200 trillion is less than 100x total American spending on the wars in Iraq
and Afghanistan. So reduce 10 million to 100k and you suddenly have a
practical policy question.

~~~
cs702
Yes! In fact, a small number of credible voices (e.g., economist Steve Keen)
are in fact proposing something along those same lines: a modern Debt Jubilee
not unlike those of ancient history.

Here's Keen's argument: [http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2012/01/03/the-
debtwatch-...](http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2012/01/03/the-debtwatch-
manifesto/)

~~~
trevelyan
Thanks for sharing the link. :)

------
verra
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/sheila-bairs-modest-
proposal-f...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/sheila-bairs-modest-proposal-fix-
everything-hyperinflation)

